# Is there anyway to temporarily repurpose a Series 2



## biffski (Jun 6, 2002)

I would like to temporarily repurpose my Series 2 Humax to simply record programming without the program guide. Is there anyway to do this and later change back to the Tivo service programming?


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

biffski said:


> I would like to temporarily repurpose my Series 2 Humax to simply record programming without the program guide. Is there anyway to do this and later change back to the Tivo service programming?


The short answer is that the TiVo is essentially a brick if it does not have service. You can play back existing programming, but you can't do much else with it.


----------

